# The New Drenaline, Guardian, Vectrix



## bretts

Well this afternoon I went and shot all three of the bows and I left the store laughing. I figured I would go in there and shoot the mathews and fall in love...guess not. Don't get me wrong the mathews to me was sweet but not much better than before just a little lighter. I heard rave reviews about the bowtech guardian...and let me tell you I thought the bow was nothing special...of the three it was my least favorite. I didn't like really anything about it and it doesn't shoot all that nice, doesn't pull great and I think they need to work on how it's weighted it just feels goofy, plus not that it matters but it looks like a weapon from some gamer's imagination. Now as much as it hurts my ego....because Im a hardcore mathews guy, the hoyt vectrix is one sweet a$$ bow. It's a little heavier but it is so quiet and it has no hand shock, vibration. It shoots like a dream, I was very impressed it also has a nice wall and it doesn't have a nasty valley when you pull it back. All you guys no matter if you are going to trade in should go shoot the three bows just for fun and post what you think.


----------



## papapete

bretts said:


> Now as much as it hurts my ego....because Im a hardcore mathews guy, the hoyt vectrix is one sweet a$$ bow.


Music to my ears :wink:


----------



## Tator

is the vectrix hoyts 07 new model????

I might trade in again, had a 05 ultratec, now have the 06 hoyt ultratec, was thinking of going with the trykon xl.............I love my ultratec, but the thought of something new makes me ??? in my pants....ha


----------



## bretts

Yeah it's the 07 model. I didn't hear very good things about the trykon because of the valley it has, so if you have a drop away rest the arrow can fall off easy because of the big valley when your almost to full draw


----------



## highrack

I bought the vectrik about a month ago haven't shot it much yet but from what I have shot it it is a great bow I dod the same thing went and shot all 3 bows and went with the vectrix not because I am a hoyt guy but because it performed much better then the rest just me 2 cents


----------



## Tator

just read on the hoyt vectrix and the matthews s-back xl, I personally shoot the hoyt ultratec, sounds like both of these bows are excellent bows with little recoil and deadly silent....................not that I need to go and buy another bow, but it sure sounds like a nice option about now!! : ) :lol:

maybe have to stop reading about those things in my magazines, cancel my subscription


----------

